# Oak and acorn toxicity?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Lucy

I can't seem to find the answer to this question either.

I know that my pup Tonka has picked up acorns and chewed them, because we HAVE SO MANY in our yard it would be impossible to find them all.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Oak toxicity pointer*

There are nasty warnings about oak toxicity on this site: Acorn warning. 

But I don't know if this reliable info. One would think the ASPCA would get this right, especially given how popular oak trees are.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a thread on this a few weeks ago. The site I found said that they were definitely toxic and I personally will err on the side of caution.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...3-did-anyone-here-know-acorns-toxic-dogs.html


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Thanks, fostermom*

I do remember that thread, now that you point me to it again.

Here's what the ASPCA says about acorns (http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/ask-the-expert/ask-the-expert-poison-control/acorn.html):


> Could eating an acorn make my dog sick?
> —Bob B.
> Acorns (Quercus spp.) contain a toxic principle called Gallotannin. In cows and horses who repeatedly ingest significant amounts, we have seen potentially severe gastrointestinal irritation, depression and kidney damage.
> Dogs, however, generally do not forage on acorns as livestock do—and even if they do ingest several acorns, it is usually an acute (single) exposure, not a chronic situation. In these cases, we typically only see mild to moderate gastrointestinal upset, which can include vomiting, diarrhea and abdominal discomfort. However, there is also the potential for mechanical irritation (from the sharp fragmented pieces of acorn), and possible obstruction, should a large amount of acorn material become lodged in the GI tract.


I like the common sense in this. I'm actually more worried about some sites that say oak leaves are toxic. That's almost impossible for me to deal with.

Thanks again.


----------

